# Nursing Registration



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,

We are in the process of gathering all the paperwork neccessary for the submission of Julies NZ Nursing Registration application.

In stage one of the process it asks us to provide a certified copy of her registration certificate ?
In the UK , nurses no longer are issued with a certificate when they register with the NMC, they get a card with a hologram on it.
Does this just need to be photo copied and then certified by a solicitor ?

Any help is gratefully received!:juggle:

Nick & Julie


----------



## misterp21 (Jan 30, 2011)

gingerdingo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are in the process of gathering all the paperwork neccessary for the submission of Julies NZ Nursing Registration application.
> 
> ...


I would imgaine that is exactly what you do. Alternatively you could write to her original registration body e.g. here it is the NZ Nursing Council and get a formal letter from them stating when she was registered and whether there are any conditions on the registration. You could always email the NZ Nursing Council to query this too...?

Cheers,
Shelley (NZ RN)


----------



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

misterp21 said:


> I would imgaine that is exactly what you do. Alternatively you could write to her original registration body e.g. here it is the NZ Nursing Council and get a formal letter from them stating when she was registered and whether there are any conditions on the registration. You could always email the NZ Nursing Council to query this too...?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shelley (NZ RN)


Thanks for the Info , I will send an email to the NZ Nursing Council.

Cheers

Nick & Julie


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi there,does your nursing registration in uk need to be current,as my wifes reg has lapsed,can she apply as having qualifications but not registration,as she will probably need to register in nz anyway?thanks...


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

philconnell said:


> hi there,does your nursing registration in uk need to be current,as my wifes reg has lapsed,can she apply as having qualifications but not registration,as she will probably need to register in nz anyway?thanks...


Hi there.

I can almost 99% certainly answer this with a "yes". Although not a nurse myself, my best friend has found this a mojor stumbling block from where they originally applied from (Trinidad), so moved back to the UK JUST to get the application going again! She had to re-register with the UK nursing council in order to apply to the NZ nursing council. And remember, you have to be registered with the NZ nursing council to go through your ITA (the stage after EOI has been selected).

Hope that this helps?

Jen


----------



## Hagabel (May 27, 2011)

philconnell said:


> hi there,does your nursing registration in uk need to be current,as my wifes reg has lapsed,can she apply as having qualifications but not registration,as she will probably need to register in nz anyway?thanks...





I had not practised as an RN in the UK for 18 years when I applied for registration in NZ and it was not an issue. I am presuming mine was not active but not an issue for me. That was 1-2 years ago. Hope that helps.


----------

